

After Years of C++ and Java, I Chose Python - pythonist
http://allhailtothepenguin.blogspot.com/2014/12/after-years-of-c-and-java-i-chose-python.html

======
RangerScience
Did you consider (and then what did you think of) Javascript and/or Ruby?

